# BRAZIL - FIFA Confederations Cup 2013



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

TEBC said:


> New Zealand eliminated!! Now Tahiti or New Caledonia will play in Brazil!!



Seriously?

Cool!!


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

I want Tahiti!

Tahiti rocks!



"Oh Jackie foi nascer
Numa cabana em Noa Noa
Sol do Tahiti na pele na boa
Seu pai cruzou o mar
Duas filhas na canoa
Côco pra beber
E leite de leoa..."


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I also want Taiti, but will be a great dispute, New Caledonia lost in the first phase but the victory against all blacks give them some credit. I think both teams will play the game of their lives cause I dont see New Zealand losing the 2014 qualifier, and even if they lose, no ofc team can beat concacaf. But we re talking about football..anything can happen


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ We're called the All Whites, our kit is completely white.

NZ against CONCACAF teams since 2010: we've played Honduras twice (1 draw/1 win), El Salvador (1 draw), Mexico (2 losses), Jamaica (1 loss). Some results haven't been good, but because we will play the 4th team, I think that it will be an even game.


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

I would have prefered New Zealand in Brazil.... better luck next time.


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow...

A guy called *Georges Gope-Fenepej* scored one of the goals of New Caledonia against New Zealand.

Georges Gope-Fenepej plays for a New Caledonian club called *AS Magenta*. Believe it or not, this is the logo of AS Magenta:











No further comments...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Tahiti vs Brazil........ YIKES!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

3013 will mark the second time that the FIFA World Cup final venue (Maracana) is used as a FIFA Confederations Cup venue, after Japan/Korea Republic in 2001 (Yokohama Stadium).


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Thaiti qualified


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> 3013 will mark the second time that the FIFA World Cup final venue (Maracana) is used as a FIFA Confederations Cup venue, after Japan/Korea Republic in 2001 (Yokohama Stadium).


Azteca and Stade de France also hosted


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Oceania

Tahiti won 1 vs 0 New Caledonia in final
the first Pacific Islands nation to the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 !!!

Congratulations, Tahiti !!

Welcome to Confederations Cup Brazil 2013


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Tahiti's current position on FIFAs Ranking: 179th..
Congrats to them!! This is probably one of the main achievement of Tahiti's sport history.. am i wrong? is soccer the most popular sport there, does anyone know? :cheers:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Tahiti's current position on FIFAs Ranking: 179th..
> Congrats to them!! This is probably one of the main achievement of Tahiti's sport history.. am i wrong? is soccer the most popular sport there, does anyone know? :cheers:


Yes (for both)


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

master_klon said:


> Thanks for bringing that up. We're so bad. :lol:


Certainly a huge shock. NZ should really have that region easily covered with a a 2nd choice side in play, let alone full strength.


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

Fifa Confederations Cup 2013

Brazil 13 x 0 Tahiti ?


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

If they come to our group, maybe, if not, they will face Spain...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bezzi said:


> If they come to our group, maybe, if not, they will face Spain...


Its not sure that Spain and Brazil will be in differetnt groups, just Brazil and Uruguay


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

rodrigorc said:


> Fifa Confederations Cup 2013
> 
> Brazil 13 x 0 Tahiti ?


????


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

rodrigorc said:


> Fifa Confederations Cup 2013
> 
> Brazil 13 x 0 Tahiti ?


Yeah!!!


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

rodrigorc said:


> Fifa Confederations Cup 2013
> 
> Brazil 13 x 0 Tahiti ?


 This Brazil?

Brazil 1 x 3 Tahiti any day! :lol:


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

come on Tahiti! I hope they qualify for the world cup as well :cheers:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Ireland already out


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

PaulFCB said:


> This Brazil?
> 
> Brazil 1 x 3 Tahiti any day! :lol:


are you sure?? Tahiti win??

Ok no problem!! 

Soccer Bet win
I want Brazil
You want Tahiti

If who will won?? 
want USD1000!!
You pay me or i pay you!!
OK??


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope to see Tahiti playing here in Fortaleza!

If they play here, I'll go to the stadium to see the match!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Down to 7!!

Czech Rep.
Portugal
Germany
Italy
France
England
Greece

England and Portugal would made their debut in 2013...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

My preference:

1. Germany
2. Italy
3. Portugal
4. France
5. England
6. Czech Rep.
7. Greece


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brazil
Germany
Tahiti
Mexico

Uruguay
Spain
Japan
Egypt


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

^^
are you sure
Egypt win in African cup??

Not Zambia?? :?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ^^
> are you sure
> Egypt win in African cup??
> 
> Not Zambia?? :?


The african team will be reveled in 2013. My prediction is Egypt


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Egypt has been the best African football team since 2006. Followed close by Ghana.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Portugal, Germany or Italy still on the race for 2013!!

Loved!! Cause all the three country have strong heritage background with Brazil! They are part of the Brazilian history!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Italy or Germany for 2013


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^

I prefer Germany!


----------



## saulosvieira (Mar 9, 2012)

rodrigorc said:


> ^^
> 
> I prefer Germany!


My origins are Italian and Germanic. I'm very happy to have the oportunity to see one of these teams in my homeland. Therefore the moment is for Germany. They can lose the match, but it'll still be better than Italy.

Waiting for germans in Brazil 2013.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Italy have qualified


----------



## PHReb10 (Jun 12, 2012)

12 World Cup titles in 2013: Brazil (5), Italy (4), Uruguay (2), Spain (1), Japan, Mexico and Tahiti. Great!!


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Italy really is a tournament team, allthough inconsistant. They can be absolutely shit and be kicked out in the groupstage by teams like new zealand or slovakia (WC2010) but they can reach the finals of an EC/WC right after that. You never know with them but they are so dangerous.

It seems they don't really care about friendlies though, they lost the last 3 friendlies before EC. I kinda think they are not gonna take the confed cup serious. Seems like they only can find the stamina and determination for an EC/WC. But they played fantastic this tournament. Best team out of all of 'm. Never seen italy play so entertaining yet still being defensive very solid. They play a bit like the netherlands at euro 2008 (a bit counter football at times) but better defensively organised. Great how they made germany look like a pub team!

So not the 2nd of WC 2010, Netherlands, not even the 3rd of WC 2010, Germany but it's gonna be Italy, who were kicked out in the group stage against slovakia, new zealand and paraguay that is gonna play at the con fed cup


----------



## saulosvieira (Mar 9, 2012)

This is already the best Confed cup ever. But it can be better, I hope a good african team to join like Ivory Coast, Egypt or Ghana.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure about that. We'll have to wait till the tournament starts. It's not only about names.

I just want to see a spain - brazil match for once to see how that would pan out. Aslong as both play each other during the tournament, I'm good.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I want to see Brasil x Italy And X uruguay at the finals


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Hope Draw final

Pot 1 (South America)
Brazil , Uruguay

Pot 2 (European)
Spain , Italy

Pot 3
Mexico , (African)**

Pot 4
Japan, Tahiti


Group A
Brazil
Spain
Mexico
Tahiti

Group B
Uruguay
Italy
(African) **
Japan


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*FIFA opens accreditation for Confederations Cup draw*
The event will be in the Anhembi Exhibition Pavilion in São Paulo

FIFA announced that the media accreditation process for the 2013 Confederations Cup in Brazil has been opened and that it may be done through the FIFA Media Channel, on the entity's official webpage. The deadline to apply for the process is the 28th of September.

The information given by applicants will be analysed by FIFA and the Local Organising Committee, and the final result will be forwarded via e-mail to those selected.

The draw will be held on the 1st of December 2012 at the Anhembi Exhibition Pavilion in São Paulo. Two days before, the venue will host the announcement of the 2012 Ballon d’Or contenders.

» FIFA Media Channel

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/noticia/fifa-opens-accreditation-confederations-cup-draw


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

schmidt said:


> They shouldn't have done the final in Rio. The WC final is already gonna be there. It should be either in Belo Horizonte or Brasilia. Belo Horizonte because it has a significant soccer tradition, or Brasilia because it's the capital.


The opening match in Brasilia, at the wonderful and new National Stadium and the final match in Rio, at the legendary Maracana is PERFECT. Beginning in the current capital city of Brazil and ending in our former capital, our emblem-city.


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

Gutex said:


> *Already qualified teams*
> 
> Brazil -Host
> Spain - 2010 FIFA World Cup winner
> ...



Maracana = Coliseum Rome. Patrimony of humanity.


Spain? no no no, 

Spain?

No no no, *Spain financial crisis!*

No Fifa World cup 2022: Qatar it´s better , biggest and democratic country.
No Olympic Games 2020, Istambul better and richt.
No does not have rights to built stadiums: Olympic Stadium of London it´s better that Cam Nou, Bernabeu, Olympic of Barcelona an all together. The “Peineta” it´s garbage.

*Better like this:*

Pot 1 (South America)
Malvinas (Falkland Islands) , Canada And Brasil (Brasil organizate Euro 2020 too)

Pot 2 (European)
Turkey

Pot 3
Qatar

Pot 4
Australia.


*Group A*
Brazil
Qatar
Canada
Australia

*Group B*
Brazil
Turkey
Qatar team b
Falkland Islands

Final: Qatar 5 – Turkey 0. (the jeque no buy the final ehhhhhh)


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

^ is everything ok with this lad here?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^It don't seems so :nuts:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

:lol: funny stuff right there 
I'll try to read it drunk, maybe ill find a single line that make sense :nuts:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Brazil, Uruguay, Spain, Italy and Mexico! The 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup will be amazing 

Are teams 12 times champions (Brazil 5, Italy 4, Uruguay 2 and Spain 1) + the strong Mexican Team!

I want to see the final match with BRAZIL X SPAIN.


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

*Current progress of stadiums for Confederations Cup 2013:*

*Rio de Janeiro*
Estádio Maracanã (62% completed)









*Brasília*
Estádio Nacional (72% completed)









*Fortaleza*
Estádio Castelão (87% completed)









*Belo Horizonte*
Estádio Mineirão (78% completed)









*Salvador*
Estádio Fonte Nova (70% completed)









*Recife*
Arena Pernambuco (51% completed)


----------



## LeonardoR (May 14, 2012)

The progress of Maracanã refurbishment from 10/11 until 08/12:










In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/09/antes-e-depois-imagens-aereas-mostram-evolucao-do-maracana.html


----------



## Naipesky (Apr 29, 2007)

In november/2012 FIFA will decide wich cities will remain to host the cup, without danger of pass the deadline to finish their stadiums.


For the frustration of many brazilians, there is no chance of FIFA allow another stadium to replace and host the cup. The cup just will happen in less cities. Nobody will gain with that.



In fact, the doubt remain only about Recife and Salvador. Recife is cleary the most delayed one, while, for my eyes, Fonte Nova stadium is at the same stage of Maracanã and National stadium.




Bezzi said:


> *Host cities:*
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro*
> Estádio Maracanã
> ...


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Confederations Cup: tickets start being sold on the 3rd of December*
On the 8th of November the definitive host cities of the event will be announced. The tournament takes place in Brazil between the 15th and 30th of June

The announcement of the definitive host cities of the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup will be made on the 8th of November in São Paulo. On the same day, the different ticket categories will also be announced. Tickets start being sold on the 3rd of December, two days after the draw that will establish the groups for the competition, also in São Paulo. The dates were announced in a press conference this Thursday (18.10) in Rio de Janeiro, right after a meeting of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Local Organising Committee’s (LOC) Board.

The following people took part in the press conference, LOC President José Maria Marin, member of LOC’s Management Board Bebeto, Brazil's Minister of Sport Aldo Rebelo and the FIFA Director of Communications Walter de Gregorio, acting on behalf of the entity’s Secretary General. Jerome Valcke had to be hospitalised in Rio de Janeiro because of a kidney infection.

José Maria Marin said that LOC's focus has gone past the stage of planning the operations and is already thinking about 2013. “For us, the Confederations Cup is tomorrow and we’re working at a fast pace to ensure that the festival of champions is a great show not just on the pitch, but also in organisational terms”, he said.

Walter De Gregorio reinforced that the decision in relation to the definitive host cities will be made based on technical reports. “We need the stadiums ready in time to stage test events before the Confederations Cup", he explained.

Minister Aldo Rebelo said to be confident that the six host cities will be ready on the determined schedule. “Until November, we, from the Federal Government, will be working with the six cities”.

Bebeto, former footballer and winner of the 1997 Confederations Cup, pointed out the importance of the tournament not just to test the organisation, but also for the players. “It is an opportunity to make your mark, show the manager that you are able to play in the World Cup”, he said.

Details of the Confederations Cup group draw, which will be held on the 1st of December, at the Anhembi complex in São Paulo, were given at the press conference. Delegations of the seven already qualified countries will attend: Brazil, Spain, Uruguay, Italy, Mexico, Japan and Tahiti. Only the representative from the African continent will not yet be known. Approximately 600 journalists are expected for the event.

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/noticia/confederations-cup-tickets-start-being-sold-3rd-december


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*FIFA confirms six host cities for the Confederations Cup Brazil 2013*
Announcement was made this Thursday (08.11) in São Paulo. Entity also announced details of the ticketing for the tournament

The FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 will have six host cities: Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, Fortaleza, Recife, Rio de Janeiro and Salvador. The announcement was made this Thursday morning (08.11) in an event held at the Football Museum in São Paulo.

The press conference where the announcement was made, had the attendance of the Local Organising Committee President (LOC) José Maria Marín, former footballer Ronaldo, Member of LOC´s Management Board, Thierry Weil, FIFA’s Marketing Director and in charge of ticket related issues, Walter de Gregorio, FIFA’s Director of Communication and Public Affairs, the Minister of Sport Aldo Rebelo and Luis Fernandes, the Ministry of Sport's Executive Secretary.

Tickets start being sold on 3 December 2012. The price for the general public varies between R$ 28.50 (half-price tickets for the group stage – Category 4 -, the most affordable and exclusively reserved for residents of Brazil) and R$ 418 (Category 1 price, located in prime areas, for the final, which will be played in Maracanã in Rio de Janeiro). For more information about ticket prices please see Ticketing Info Media Kit, at the FIFA.com website.

Confederations Cup
The tournament is set to take place between 15 and 30 June 2013. The National Mané Garrincha Stadium in Brasilia will stage the opening match, on the 15th, at 16.00 (Brazilian time) with Brazil taking to the pitch. The other host cities will host three matches each.

Among the seven teams that have already qualified for the tournament, there are four FIFA World Cup winners: hosts Brazil, Spain (current holders), Uruguay (Copa America winners) and Italy (Euro runner-up). The other teams are Mexico (Gold Cup winners), Japan (Asian Cup winners) and Tahiti (Oceania Nations Cup winners). The African representative still has to be decided, as the African Cup of Nations will only take place at the beginning of next year. The draw that will establish the tournament’s groups will take place on 1 December in São Paulo.

The eight teams will be divided into two groups of four, which play against each other. The group stage matches take place between 15 and 23 June. The Pernambuco Arena in Recife, shall be the stage of three group stage matches, while Belo Horizonte, Fortaleza, Salvador and Rio de Janeiro shall be the venues of two group stage games.

The semi-finals will be held at the Mineirão in Belo Horizonte on the 26th at 16.00 and at the same time on the 27th at the Castelão in Fortaleza. The winner of a group will play the second place of the other group. The third place playoff will take place at the Fonte Nova Arena in Salvador, at 13.00 on 30 June. The grand final will be played in the new Maracanã in Rio de Janeiro, also on the 30th, but at 19.00.

World Cup Portal

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/noticia/fifa-confirms-six-host-cities-confederations-cup


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.copa2014.gov.br/en/noticia/world-cup-portals-infographic-offers-details-how-confederations-cup-will-work


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

I watched TV (live)
Draw final

*Group A
Brazil
Japan
Mexico
Italy*
Difficult!! :gaah:

*Group B
Spain
Uruguay
Tahiti
Champion of African*
Spain so Easy!!

:doh:

Jeroma Valcke make little wrong!! so stupid! :bash:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

FIFA was terrible during the draw...

Here's the match schedule:











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_FIFA_Confederations_Cup#Group_stage











http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tara-italia-na-ultima-rodada-em-salvador.html


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

This Confederations Cup begins and ends in two world heritage cities by UNESCO, Brasília and Rio


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

*adidas Cafusa launched at Brazil 2013 draw*

The name and design of the Official Match Ball for the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 was unveiled on Saturday at the Draw in Sao Paulo. This is only the second time that a specifically-designed ball has been launched for the so-called 'Festival of Champions'.

The Cafusa name combines three symbols which are at the core of Brazilian culture – carnival, football and samba. Together with the vibrant colour scheme, the ball is a true reflection of the Brazilian national identity, with a particular focus on the southern cross constellation represented in the Brazilian flag.

“Unveiling the Official Ball of the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 is a big moment for us” said Rodrigo Messias, Director of the Project 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™. “Brazilians are passionate about football and we wanted to deliver an inspirational ball for this competition. We are very pleased with the adidas Cafusa, the final product has strong Brazilian elements in place throughout the design."

To showcase the new football to all Brazilians there will be an exhibition of ten giant balls, each two metres in diameter, which will travel across the country until the end of June 2013. The balls will begin their journey in Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro before heading on to the other Host Cities of the FIFA Confederations Cup 2013 - Recife, Fortaleza, Salvador, Brasilia and Belo Horizonte.

The adidas Cafusa will make its on pitch debut at the FIFA Club World Cup Japan 2012, which takes place between 6 and 16 December.










http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/news/newsid=1960502/index.html


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Estádio Castelão - Fortaleza*


















*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte:*


















*Estádio Nacional - Brasília:*


















*Arena Fonte Nova - Salvador:*

















*
Estádio Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro


















Arena Pernambuco - Recife:*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems to be the most difficult Confederation Cup of history with top countries : Brazil, Spain, Italy, Mexico, Uruguay and Japan. And maybe Ivory Coast for Africa. ^^


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Arena Pernambuco - Recife, PE*





Bacamarteiro said:


> Esse estádio, do jeito que está agora, já ganha de muitos pelo mundo. Imagina quando estiver prontinho, moderníssimo e iluminado no meio da escuridão à noite? Sinto, mas a sua certeza está muito, mas muito modesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Over 86 per cent of assigned tickets in public hands after first sales phase*

More than 86 per cent of the 426,343 assigned tickets for the FIFA Confederations Cup have been directly distributed to the general public following the ballot triggered by the first public sales phase. The lottery after the first public sales phase, scrutinised by an official notary, allocated 209,692 tickets among the 399,525 ticket requests received during the first public sales phase, which ended on 15 January 2013.

In total, footballs fans resident in 138 different countries were assigned tickets so far. During the first public sales phase for the FIFA Confederations Cup, the host nation Brazil leads the way in terms of successful applicants, with 98 per cent, followed in descending order by the USA, Mexico, Spain, Japan, Germany, Italy and England.

The second public tickets sales phase, following the 'first come, first served' principle, begins on 15 February, at 12:00 CET again via www.FIFA.com/ticketing. In total approximately 291,200 tickets are still available for those who would like to see the eight high-profile teams live at the stadiums during the 'Festival of Champions' from 15 to 30 June 2013 in one of the six FIFA World Cup arenas.

At this stage there are no longer tickets available for the opening match between hosts Brazil and Japan on 15 June in Brasilia, the Group A match between Italy and Brazil in Salvador. There is a limited number of tickets available for the final on 30 June in the Maracana. Furthermore, there are several games with low ticket availability. Football fans can always check the latest availability on www.FIFA.com/ticketing which will be updated in real time.

Thierry Weil, the FIFA Marketing Director in charge of ticketing for world football’s governing body, explained: “For FIFA, it is very pleasing to see the huge interest in the FIFA Confederations Cup. Not surprisingly the opening match and final are among the most sought after. But we are also delighted with the overall demand. It shows that Brazilians value the kind of great football that will be showcased by the eight champions in June at the first six completed FIFA World Cup arenas.

“We strongly encourage all Brazilians and South Americans to apply for their Confederations Cup tickets so they do not miss out on this unique opportunity to join one of the finest ever line-ups in the event’s history and experience football at its best at one of the FIFA World Cup stadiums.”

As per FIFA’s promise to make its events accessible to all Brazilians, already 75,556 tickets have been assigned for Category 4, which is exclusively for residents of the host country, and 25,000 more than stipulated in the General Bill. 918 tickets have been assigned to disabled people. In this regards FIFA has noticed that there has been very little interest by disabled people in attending the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 and, in line with the Presidential Decree No. 7,783, any unsold inventory reserved for the disabled have to be released for public sale by 15 April 2013. Therefore, FIFA would like to encourage any disabled people interested in attending one of the 16 FIFA Confederations Cup matches to purchase tickets by the 15 April 2013, when the last minute sales phase will start and before the inventory reserved will be released.

Overall 67,582 tickets have been purchased in Cat 1, 84,503 in CAT2 and 113,790 in Cat 3. Furthermore, 51,473 tickets were sold to FIFA’s sponsors, the majority of which will run promotional activities offering fans the chance to win those tickets. 16,184 tickets have been bought by the participating teams, while 9,734 seats have been sold as part of the hospitality packages by MATCH Hospitality.

At this stage FIFA would also like to remind all Brazilians paying with Boletos, a local kind of bank transfer, to make sure the payment is made within the given timeframe as otherwise the ticket order will be cancelled and any unpaid inventory returned to public sale.

http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/organisation/ticketing/news/newsid=2012600/index.html?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_media_statements


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Castelão Stadium - Fortaleza*


0A6A5236 por Georg.S.Aalen, no Flickr​


----------



## mcojoe (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm still awe that england beat brazil a few days ago


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Maracanã Stadium - new chairs*



Cesar M. said:


> Essa foto já tem um mês, mas nunca vi por aqui...


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Muito linda essa Arena Pernambuco com lâmpadas LED.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Will there be any decent transportation links deployed between city centre and the stadium ? For ex. if I am staying in the Belo Horizonte centre, whats the best way to goto the stadium and back ?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^In Belo Horizonte case there is a BRT system (Bus Rapid Transit) linking downtown and Pampulha region.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Gutex said:


> ^^In Belo Horizonte case there is a BRT system (Bus Rapid Transit) linking downtown and Pampulha region.


What about specific to match days ? Surely there has to be a system to transport thousands of fans ?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

For sure there will be a special schedule for match days but if it´s gonna work properly or not i cannot tell. We will have to wait to see.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




davidg9 said:


>


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador​








-








-








Soteropolis1
---








-








-








-








-








Roberto Mendes
---








Bruna de Paula​


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^

I saw some people complaining about the turnstyle "tents". Even myself, didn't like it at first cause it was different from the renders, but now i understand that it follows the stadium design. It matchs the roof's PTFE membrane perfectly and also city's architecture.


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

*This is going to be one hell of a Confederations Cup...*


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

cmc said:


> *This is going to be one hell of a Confederations Cup...*


Confed cup is a shitty tournament any way. Just praktice for WC´s


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

^^

I believe he was being positive about it because of the quality of the teams. Brazil, Italy, Spain, Uruguay. 12 World cup titles.


----------



## Carrara (Jun 8, 2012)

Off-topic, but worth it:

Welcome to Brazil 360, an interactive trip that will take you to visit the 12 host cities of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ in a way you’ve never seen before. http://www.braziltour360.com/


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador​








http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/arenafontenova









http://statigr.am/p/396311409148172149_35638460









http://statigr.am/p/396414384922798040_17937920​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=378475502248630&set=a.370788793017301.85101.214073238688858&type=3&theater


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Arena Pernambuco - Recife, PE*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=532103693500623&set=a.468067756570884.106205.100001029918799&type=1&theater


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

New Images
*Maracana - Rio*



















*From: Globo.com*​


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

So all stadiums are expected to be ready for June?


----------



## JoeyJ (Jan 15, 2012)

slipperydog said:


> So all stadiums are expected to be ready for June?


Confederations Cup stadiums yes, have to be finished in April. All World Cup stadiums are expected to be ready by December 2013.


----------



## JoeyJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe i'm a bit early, but i here's my prediction for the confederations cup
http://www.worldcupofjoe.com/1/post/2013/03/lets-predict-stuff-1st-draft.html


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101767730#post101767730


----------



## Fabricio Campos (Mar 16, 2013)

In Maraca, this degradé matching the colors of the national flag will have a singular emphasis on finishing the stadium that is already getting cute and charming.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ras-da-arena-corinthians-ficam-ameacadas.html

01/04/2013 09h39 - Updated in 01/04/2013 12h11

By GLOBOESPORTE.COM
Rio de Janeiro, RJ - Brazil

*2014 WORLD CUP | X-RAY OF THE WORKS*



















*Source:*
01/out/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ra-como-estao-os-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/nov/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...do-das-obras-dos-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/dez/11	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...das-obras-dos-12-estadios-para-copa-2014.html
01/jan/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-estadio-mais-avancado-para-copa-de-2014.html
01/fev/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-arena-fonte-nova-ultrapassam-50-da-obra.html
01/mar/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...anos-de-reforma-com-35-das-obras-prontas.html
01/abr/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-retoma-obras-e-conclui-30-dos-trabalhos.html
01/mai/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...estadios-para-2014-marcam-o-mes-de-abril.html
01/jun/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...no-estadios-apresentam-numeros-distintos.html
01/jul/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...com-tragedia-mas-ganha-elogios-de-valcke.html
01/ago/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-mes-de-impasses-e-cuiaba-prorroga-prazo.html
01/set/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...silia-e-avanco-no-maracana-marcam-agosto.html
01/out/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...tadios-da-copa-passam-de-50-de-conclusao.html
01/nov/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-recebe-cadeiras-e-pe-vive-expectativa.html
02/dez/12	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ao-e-castelao-sao-os-primeiros-com-grama.html
01/jan/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...o-marca-conclusao-de-castelao-e-mineirao.html
01/fev/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...stelao-contrasta-com-atrasos-no-maracana.html
01/mar/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...es-parado-maracana-chega-87-de-conclusao.html
01/abr/13	http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ras-da-arena-corinthians-ficam-ameacadas.html


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*MARACANA STADIUM - TODAY*














































http://www.lancenet.com.br/novomaraca/noticias/galeria-de-fotos-maracana-02012013/​


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

it will be the nicest WC final stadium with Soccer City


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

TEBC said:


> it will be the nicest WC final stadium with Soccer City


Come on. Berlin's Olympic Stadium is one of the most beautiful in the world. I wish Maracanã's façade could be as amazing.

Stade de France looks better too.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Chimbanha said:


> Come on. Berlin's Olympic Stadium is one of the most beautiful in the world. I wish Maracanã's façade could be as amazing.
> 
> Stade de France looks better too.


But for soccer fans an Olympic Stadium is not that nice and impressive. IMO Allianz Arena is much more iconic.

Stade de France is also amazing! Those three are the three best final stadiums.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

TEBC said:


> But for soccer fans an Olympic Stadium is not that nice and impressive. IMO Allianz Arena is much more iconic.
> 
> Stade de France is also amazing! Those three are the three best final stadiums.


I include the Azteca in this list.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Stadiums are looking great! Congrats Brazil... I really like Brasilia, it will be great to see the opening game there


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Lighting Test at Maracana Stadium - Today*




























Photos By Genilson Araújo / Agência O Globo.​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.socceramerica.com/article/51054/new-goal-line-system-approved-for-confederations-c.html

*New goal-line system approved for Confederations Cup*

by Ridge Mahoney, April 2nd, 2013 11:23PM

[FIFA] An arms race is developing in a technology that didn’t exist a few years ago. GoalControl GmbH has been approved by FIFA as the official goal-line technology (GLT) provider for the 2013 Confederations Cup in Brazil.

It will retain that distinction for the 2014 World Cup if it performs successfully this summer.

The Germany-based company devised a system that uses 14 high-speed cameras stationed around the field. It was selected by FIFA after
presentations were made in February at the FIFA offices by GoalControl and the three other approved systems.

The respective bids were judged on cost and project management factors such as staffing and time schedules for installation. In a press
release FIFA cited “the final decision was based on criteria relating more specifically to the tournaments in Brazil, including the company’s ability to adapt to local conditions and the compatibility of each GLT system in relation to FIFA match operations.”

A final installation test at each stadium where the system will be used is the last step in the process prior to the start of the Confederations Cup. Before every game, match officials will also conduct their own tests, following the same operational procedures
used at the 2012 Club World Cup 2012 in Japan.

The International Football Association Board (IFAB), which oversees rule changes and interpretations in conjunction with FIFA, approved the principle of using GLT in official competitions last July. GoalControl is the fourth system to be tested and approved; the others are HawkEye, GoalRef and CAIROS.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.fifa.com/confederationsc...92/?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_media_statements

*More than 546,000 tickets sold for FIFA Confederations Cup*

(FIFA.com) Wednesday 3 April 2013









© Getty Images

Public interest in the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 is proving to be unprecedented compared to previous editions, with 546,000 of the total ticketing inventory already allocated. The number is particularly impressive considering the high capacity nature of each of the six stadiums set to host the event from 15-30 June.

“These figures prove that the FIFA Confederatons Cup including four FIFA World Cup champions in the line-up is a highly anticipated event, especially for those fans and local residents hoping to experience the action live in one of the six FIFA World Cup stadiums. Despite the huge demand, there is still a good chance for fans to secure tickets for most of the matches before the end of the current sales phase on 28 May,” explains Thierry Weil, FIFA Marketing Director.

Tickets can be booked exclusively online via www.FIFA.com/ticketing. With unpaid ticket orders returned in the public sale, fans still have the opportunity to snap up 246,000 tickets. The ticket section on www.FIFA.com/ticketing is updated in real time so that football fans can constantly check the availability of tickets for each match and each category.

*Match by match the following tickets have been allocated:*

Opening match Brazil v Japan in Brasilia: 58,620
Match 2 in Rio de Janeiro Mexico v Italy: 60,717
Match 3 in Recife Spain v Uruguay: 34,806
Match 4 in Belo Horizonte Tahiti v Nigeria: 11,194
Match 5 in Fortaleza Brazil v Mexico: 47,075
Match 6 in Recife Italy v Japan: 26,073
Match 7 in Rio de Janeiro Spain v Tahiti: 36,781
Match 8 in Salvador Nigeria v Uruguay: 13,796
Match 9 in Salvador Italy v Brazil: 40,719
Match 10 in Belo Horizonte Japan v Mexico: 26, 635
Match 11 in Fortaleza Nigeria v Spain: 24,215
Match 12 in Recife Uruguay v Tahiti: 9,363
Semi-final in Belo Horizonte: 42,628
Semi-final in Fortaleza: 31,682
3rd/4th place Match in Salvador: 23,258
Final in Rio de Janeiro: 58,860

FIFA would like to remind fans that no physical tickets are available until the opening of ticket centres in the host cities scheduled for later in May, when the distribution of tickets will begin. Precise locations and opening dates of these ticket centres will be communicated at the end of April.

Furthermore, successful ticket purchasers who pay by other means than a credit card are kindly reminded to make sure that the payments are effected within the requested timeframe, otherwise the ticket order will be cancelled and the tickets reallocated into the public sale. Customers can send enquiries by e-mail to [email protected] or call +41445831000 for information on ticketing.

*******

http://blogs.diariodonordeste.com.b...e-com-maior-quantidade-de-ingressos-vendidos/

*Tickets already sold by host city:*

*Rio de Janeiro*:
– México x Itália: 60.717
- Espanha x Taiti: 36.781
- Final: 58.860
- *Total: 156.358*

*Fortaleza*:
– Brasil x México: 47.075
- Nigéria x Espanha: 24.215
- Semifinal: 31.682
- *Total: 102.972*

*Belo Horizonte*:
- Taiti x Nigéria: 11.194
- Japão x México: 26.635
- Semifinal: 42.628
- *Total: 80.457*

*Salvador*:
– Nigéria x Uruguai: 13.796
- Itália x Brasil: 40.719
- 3º/4º lugar: 23.258
- *Total: 77.773*

*Recife*:
– Espanha x Uruguai: 34.806
- Itália x Japão: 26.073
- Uruguai x Taiti: 9.363
- *Total: 70.242*

*Brasília*:
– Brasil x Japão: *58.620*










http://www.gcmap.com/mapui?P=BSB,FO...CGB&PC=yellow&RS=shaded&DU=nm&SG=0.75&SU=mach


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Jerome Valcke says that the Confederations Cup will not be 100% operational.

http://esportes.terra.com.br/futebo...7a70b73387add310VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

Great hit of the moment in Brazil, and it certainly will play a lot during the Confederations Cup.
Special guest soccer player Robinho.


----------



## NaijaSwag (May 29, 2012)

Edgar Vix said:


> Great hit of the moment in Brazil, and it certainly will play a lot during the Confederations Cup.
> Special guest soccer player Robinho.


Horrible song


----------



## LuizSoarez (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm Brazilian but I prefer the sound of vuvuzelas than this.

se bem que fazer esse tipo de musica tocar na cabeça dos gringos vai ser a nossa vingança para aqueles países que só dão noticia negativa do Brasil :lol:


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador




































































































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.400958123336633.1073741846.106239412808507&type=1

































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenafontenova/​


----------



## Energique (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Izumy, beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fonte Nova - Salvador


















Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenafo...n/photostream/​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*





davidg9 said:


>


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

fonte nova is absolutely beautiful ! reminds me alot of istanbul


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maracanã - Rio



Cesar M. said:


> Fizeram o acabamento superior e inferior do telão (parte branca)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mineirão - BH



ramon_13 said:


>


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.superesportes.com.br/app...do,23338/a-responsabilidade-da-arena-pe.shtml

*The three Brazilian northeastern host cities/stadiums for the 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup*


*******

*Castelão*
Fortaleza, CE
- City Population: 2.500.194
- Metropolitan Population: 3.610.379
- State Population: 8.606.005









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102040930&postcount=10966









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101977087&postcount=10945


*63.903*
Seats

*2.997*
Parking lot spaces (being 1.997 roof covered)

*R$ 518,6 milhões*
Budget

*13/Dec/2010*
Starting date of the works

*27/Jan/2013*
Openning match

*3 matches*
In the 2013 Confederations Cup

*6 matches*
In the 2014 World Cup

*Clubes*
Ceará S.C., Fortaleza E.C. & Ferroviário E.C., with contracts until 2018 each.


*******

*Fonte Nova*
Salvador, BA
- City Population: 2.710.968
- Metropolitan Population: 3.574.804
- State Population: 14.175.341









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102044326&postcount=16001









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102039081#post102039081


*50.433*
Seats

*1.978*
Parking lot spaces (all roof covered)

*R$ 591,7 milhões*
Budget

*29/8/2010*
Starting date of the works

*7/4/2013*
Openning match

*3 macthes*
In the 2013 Confederations Cup

*6 macthes*
In the 2014 World Cup

*Clube*
Bahia E.C., with contract until 2018.


*******

*Arena Pernambuco*
Recife, PE
- População Municipal: 1.555.039
- População Metropolitana: 3.688.428
- População Estadual: 8.931.028









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101906007&postcount=11248









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101842991&postcount=11221


*46.214*
Seats

*4.700*
Partinglot spaces (800 roof covered)

*R$ 532 milhões*
Budget

*30/7/2010*
Starting date of the works

*22/5/2013*
Openning match

*3 matches*
In the 2013 Confederations Cup

*5 matches*
In the 2014 World Cup

*Club*
E.C. Náutico, with contract until 2043.


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Fantastic stadiums.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*MARACANA*



Ranma Saotome said:


> Mais fotos da cobertura - 09/04/2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeyJ (Jan 15, 2012)

The roof is up!! Awesome!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




Rosenbach said:


> 63975741
> 
> Vídeo apetitoso do Castelão.





Regis Lima said:


>





Regis Lima said:


> http://msalx.placar.abril.com.br/2013/03/20/0954/castelao.jpeg?1363784132


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
14/Apr/2013 - FIFA Test Event just starting




Ranma Saotome said:


> De hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ramon_13 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CopaGov


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*





Ranma Saotome said:


> http://pt-br.facebook.com/CopaGov


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Mineirão Stadium - Belo Horizonte/MG | Cup 2013/2014*



ROOC said:


> Por Leonardo Finotti para BCMF





ROOC said:


>





ROOC said:


> Leonardo Finotti





LBraga said:


> http://leonardofinotti.com/projects/mineirao-stadium
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruno BHZ said:


>





ROOC said:


>





Paca. said:


>


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*MARACANA STADIUM*
RIO DE JANEIRO



Ranma Saotome said:


> April 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

:banana:I cant wait for the Confederations Cup, Go Brasil!!:banana: rss


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Amazing Arenas!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*



Regis Lima said:


> Arena Castelão
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Spain x Tahiti in Maracanã will be great!


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*LOC stages operational tests at the Mineirão*
(FIFA.com) Thursday 25 April 2013










The sense of expectation is mounting in Belo Horizonte as the city’s preparations to welcome the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 and the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ continued when it hosted Wednesday’s 2-2 draw between Brazil and Chile.

The friendly match, staged in front of a crowd of 53,331 at the Estadio Mineirao, was the first to be played by A Seleção at one of the new stadiums that will host matches at the two FIFA tournaments.

The 2014 FIFA World Cup Organising Committee (LOC) was in the capital of Minas Gerais state to carry out a series of operational tests in conjunction with the authorities. Similar tests were held at the derby match between Fortaleza and Ceara at the Estadio Castelao in Fortaleza on 14 April.

In all the LOC conducted 14 tests at the Mineirao in the following areas: cleaning and waste management, spectator services, catering, competitions, IT, protocol, media operations, transport, broadcasting, volunteers, security, accreditation, logistics and medical services. A total of 196 people from Minas Gerais, all of whom have reached the final phase in the volunteer selection process for the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013, gave their assistance to the LOC teams. The performance and motivations levels of the candidates were assessed as part of the selection process. 

LOC CEO Ricardo Trade expressed his satisfaction at the outcome of the tests in Belo Horizonte: “We are pleased. Obviously there are some things that need working on, but that’s how it works. These evaluations help us to check that everything is going as planned. That’s also why FIFA requests that stadiums are delivered on time – to guarantee that everything goes smoothly during the competitions.”

Adopting the same guidelines that will be used to attend to reporters at the FIFA Confederations Cup and the FIFA World Cup, the media operations team oversaw the media facilities, which include the press box, the media and press conference room, the mixed zone and the designated pitchside photography positions. 

The LOC conducted its operations in Belo Horizonte before, during and after the Brazil-Chile game, bringing to a close a process that began last weekend.

On Monday the transport (airports), logistics, competitions and communications teams were joined by Chile’s team liaison officer in welcoming the Brazilian and Chilean delegations at the city’s Confins Airport. The LOC team monitored and assisted with the arrival of the Chile team, as well as immigration checks, baggage collection, customs procedures and the transfer of the team to their hotel.

The LOC’s next test event will take place on 28 April at the Arena Fonte Nova, Salvador, when Bahia take on local rivals Vitoria in a Bahia state championship match. 

http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/news/newsid=2063978/index.html


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*And from Rio...*

*Maracana Stadium - May*







*IMAGES FROM "PORTAL DA COPA 2014"*​


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cauê said:


> *Mineirao - Wonderful Sunset*
> 
> 
> 
> Novo Mineirão por Everaldo Vilela, no Flickr​


:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

Some resources to help tourists. Some hasn't the option of English language, but using the google translator typing main keywords for location or any request you can achieve this easily.

*APP FOR SMARTPHONES*

*Guide Confederations Cup:*










https://play.google.com/store/apps/...S5oZWxkZXJzZWl4YXMuY29wYWNvbmZlZGVyYWNvZXMiXQ..

*Airports:*

















https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5mcnVnYWxmbHllci5haXJwb3J0Il0.

*Currency Rates, exchange legal - Location in the Brazilian cities of the Confederations Cup. App of the Central Bank of Brasil:*










https://play.google.com/store/apps/...i5iY2IubW9iaWxlLmFuZHJvaWQuY2FtYmlvbGVnYWwiXQ..

*Locating Bars, Restaurants and Leisure in general in the host cities of Confederations Cup:*
























https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DEwOSwiY29tLmxic2xvY2FsLmFuZHJvaWQubG9jYWwiXQ..

*Transit in some of the host cities:*

















https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wsMSwyLDEwMiwiY29tLmxic2xvY2FsLnRyYW5zaXRvIl0.

*Taxi service in the host cities of Confederations Cup:*
























https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEwOSwiYnIuY29tLmVhc3l0YXhpIl0.

*Mobility of the city of Belo Horizonte, State of Minas Gerais:*
























https://play.google.com/store/apps/...SwyLDEsInNxdWFkcmEubW9iaWxpZGFkZS5tb2J1cmIiXQ..

*Tourism guide of Bahia state, Salvador capital, host city of the Confederations Cup:*
























https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInR1cmlzbW8uZ3VpYWJhaGlhIl0.

*Guide the host city of Fortaleza, state of Ceará - Confederations Cup.:*
























https://play.google.com/store/apps/...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5ndWlhZGVtbyJd

*Guide events and leisure options in Rio de Janeiro*

















https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwyLDEsImJyLmNvbS5pbmZvZ2xvYm8ucmlvc2hvdyJd

*Public Transportation in Rio de Janeiro - Write a trajectory*

















https://play.google.com/store/apps/...s#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEwOSwiY29tLnRyYW56bWF0ZSJd

*Map of the city of Recife, Pernambuco State (GPS) - Confederations Cup*















https://lh5.ggpht.com/8tsV80ohIZ9awQGou5ON4QEtshFjHUuCgJY6aV4aYWpWHM9byXON_ELomN-mhDAkuw=h230

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...EsImNvbS5wbGFjZXN0YXJzLm5hdmkuYnIucmVjaWZlIl0.
__________

Tourist Service Centers in the city of Brasilia, F.D

Any questions please contact one of the tourist services in Brasilia. There are seven in the city. The most recommended is the tourist service from the airport:

Arrival North Zone
Operation: 7:00 to 22:00
Phone: 55 (61) 3364-9102

To find another tourist service center, look everyone else on this site:

http://wbrasilia.com/cat.htm


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*




gabriel campos said:


> http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/0061ed8ad4f411e2979f22000a1f8ae3_7.jpg





ruifo said:


> Uma noturna, e com a decoração externa da fachada em pregresso nas laterais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Some data about ticket selling for the 2013 Confederations Cup (as published on 10/June/2013):


*Match-by-match summary of the tickets sold to date (June 10, 2013):*
1.	Match 2: Mexico vs.Italy in Rio de Janeiro: 71,166 (max cap of 78,639)
2.	Final in Rio de Janeiro: 69,740 (max cap of 78,639)
3.	Opening match: Brazil vs. Japan in Brasilia: 64,397 (max cap of 70,064)
4.	Match 5: Brazil vs. Mexico in Fortaleza: 56,087 (max cap of 64,846)
5.	Semi-final in Fortaleza: 55,033 (max cap of 64,846)
6.	Semi-final in Belo Horizonte: 53,447 (max cap of 62,547)
7.	Match 7: Spain vs. Tahiti in Rio de Janeiro: 51,838 (max cap of 78,639)
8.	Match 9: Italy vs. Brazil in Salvador: 49,064 (max cap of 55,000)
9.	Match 4: Tahiti vs. Nigeria in Belo Horizonte: 47,723 (max cap of 62,547)
10.	Match 10: Japan vs. Mexico in Belo Horizonte: 43,592 (max cap of 62,547)
11.	Match for third place in Salavdor: 45,955 (max cap of 55,000)
12.	Match 11: Nigeria vs. Spain in Fortaleza: 40,307 (max cap of 64,846)
13.	Match 3: Spain vs. Uruguay in Recife : 40,270 (max cap of 44,248)
14.	Match 6: Italy vs. Japan in Recife: 39,780 (max cap of 44,248)
15.	Match 8: Nigeria vs. Uruguay in Salvador: 36,112 (max cap of 55,000)
16.	Match 12: Uruguay vs. Tahiti in Recife: 31,186 (max cap of 44,248) 

*Total by host city (until June 10, 2013):*
1.	Rio de Janeiro: 192,744 tickets
2.	Fortaleza: 151,427 tickets
3.	Belo Horizonte: 144,762 tickets
4.	Salvador: 131.131 tickets
5.	Recife: 111,236 tickets
6.	Brasília: 64,397 tickets

*Total by national team (group stage only, until June 10, 2013):*
1.	Mexico: 170,845 tickets
2.	Brazil: 169,548 tickets
3.	Italy: 160,010 tickets
4.	Japan: 147,769 tickets
5.	Spain: 132,415 tickets
6.	Nigeria: 124,142 tickets
7.	Tahiti: 130,747 tickets
8.	Uruguay: 107,568 tickets

Final stage matches totals: 224,175 tickets

Grand Total: 795,697

http://extra.globo.com/esporte/copa...-nesta-terca-feira-8643811.html#ixzz2VrA90Qms


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

I knew that all this clay would be a problem in this "Nacional Stadium". :lol:

Go wash it, Godammit!!! This make me MAAAD!!!!! :bash::bash::bash:

The stadium is new, but look 50 years old.









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...62883843.1073741829.1073108265&type=1&theater


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasília - Brazil

*Opening Match*











*Saturday (15/06)*

26ºC
13ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(GMT -3)*

*Estádio Nacional de Brasília*











Brazil* x *Japan
















*Temperature: 25ºC
Real feel 24ºC
Wind: 5 km/h
Humidity: 43%
Chance of rain: 0%
*
http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/brasilia/43348/hourly-weather-forecast/43348?hour=33​


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Tahiti is going to get massacred in every match. hno: :lol:


----------



## Rckr88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cant wait for this to kick off! World class football at world class stadiums


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Today is the day


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*The colors of the Maracanã Stadium
RIO DE JANEIRO*


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/incoming/2013/06/14/03744919.jpg/ALTERNATES/w960/03744919.jpg​


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Opening ceremony*









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A1dio-nacional-de-bras%C3%ADlia-man%C3%A9-garrincha/4e68bac3152001e1f73bbc72/photos?openPhotoId=51bca595498ea7d16cde9648









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A1dio-nacional-de-bras%C3%ADlia-man%C3%A9-garrincha/4e68bac3152001e1f73bbc72/photos?openPhotoId=51bca5f4498e07f6f3706376









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A1dio-nacional-de-bras%C3%ADlia-man%C3%A9-garrincha/4e68bac3152001e1f73bbc72/photos?openPhotoId=51bca786498e575adf2aaba3









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/est%C3%A1dio-nacional-de-bras%C3%ADlia-man%C3%A9-garrincha/4e68bac3152001e1f73bbc72/photos?openPhotoId=51bca9c4498e0570105f1b92


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha - Brasília

*Opening Match

Brazil 3 x 0 Japan*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

​


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Wezza said:


> Tahiti is going to get massacred in every match. hno: :lol:


Seeing Spain's endless passing and circulatig around, I see them beating Tahiti 2-1. :banana:


Pitch in Brasilia seemed today.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

FAAN said:


> *Temperature: 25ºC
> Real feel 24ºC
> Wind: 5 km/h
> Humidity: 43%
> ...


^^

It was rainning on the match. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^The forecast was for 16:00 (match's start), the drizzle began in the final 10 minutes of the match.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro - Brazil











*Sunday (16/06)*

28ºC
16ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(GMT -3)*

*Maracanã*











Mexico* x *Italy
















*Temperature: 27ºC
Real feel 27ºC
Wind: 10 km/h
Humidity: 63%
Chance of rain: 7%

*http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/rio-de-janeiro/45449/hourly-weather-forecast/45449?hour=33​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Recife - Brazil











*Sunday (16/06)*

29ºC
23ºC

*At 19:00 h* *(GMT -3)*

*Arena Pernambuco*











Spain* x *Uruguay
















*Temperature: 26ºC
Real feel 27ºC
Wind: 10 km/h
Humidity: 75%
Chance of rain: 47%

*http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/recife/45090/hourly-weather-forecast/45090?hour=41​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Man the National Stadium of Brasilia is my favorite but what the hell happened with the pitch??


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Opening Ceremony of 2013 FIFA Confederations Cup


Abertura da Copa das Confederações 2013 por Folha da Região, no Flickr


Totó por Ricardo Giachini, no Flickr


Abertura da Copa das Confederações 2013 por Folha da Região, no Flickr


Abertura da Copa das Confederações 2013 por Folha da Região, no Flickr


Abertura da Copa das Confederações 2013 por Folha da Região, no Flickr


Abertura da Copa das Confederações 2013 por Folha da Região, no Flickr

​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro

*Italy 2 x 1 Mexico*

*73,123 spectators*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julioprudencio/9060459573/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julioprudencio/9060445781/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julioprudencio/9062732914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julioprudencio/9060519251/
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arena Pernambuco - Recife
*
Spain 2 x 1 Uruguay

41,705 spectators
*









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51be357a498ec323fff14747









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51be4494498ecb1f385f740e









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51be4a89498e8e4e75155859









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51be468f498e4bed60638ebc









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51be39de498e7aed1fd6368c​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Belo Horizonte - Brazil











*Monday (17/06)*

25ºC
13ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(GMT -3)*

*Mineirão*











Tahiti* x *Nigeria









*Temperature: 25ºC
Real feel 23ºC
Wind: 8 km/h
Humidity: 52%
Chance of rain: 0%

*http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/belo-horizonte/44403/hourly-weather-forecast/44403?hour=33​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Maracana Stadium - Italy Vs Mexico *


Maracanã stadium por Leandro's World Tour, no Flickr

México X Itália #maracana #copacofederacoes por fimdejogo.com.br, no Flickr​


----------



## HLbsb (Aug 26, 2010)

Nacional Stadium - Brazil Vs Japan
Opening Ceremony​


RCostis said:


> Fotos da AFP





Kasumi said:


>





fga871 said:


> Foto que tirei ontem no jogo entre Brasil e Japão =]





RCostis said:


> Fotos da AFP


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

The attendances have been amazing. I know that ticket sales were very strong, but all the stadiums have been more or less full. There is maybe 1 or 2 other countries in the world where you'd have this type of turn out for foreign teams in the Confederations Cup. 

I think its safe to say there won't be a spare seat for the World Cup, which is wonderful after the not-so-well attended South African World Cup. 

Though I think Brasilians can be forgiven for not going to watch Tahiti! We'll see tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ showing you the current numbers of ticktet sales.
Tomorow we might see an empty stadium for Tahiti vs Nigeria




WalterFLowers23 said:


> Atualizado em 15 de junho.
> 
> Partida
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow really good sales. Even for Tahiti Nigeria there is 17,000 sold. Most likely they'll still get over 20,000. Considering Tahiti Nigeria is most low key match of the tournament, 20,000 would be excellent. 

The image of Brasil being broadcast around the world is very positive with the stadiums and the support. Great hosts.


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> Wow really good sales. Even for Tahiti Nigeria there is 17,000 sold. Most likely they'll still get over 20,000. Considering Tahiti Nigeria is most low key match of the tournament, 20,000 would be excellent.
> 
> The image of Brasil being broadcast around the world is very positive with the stadiums and the support. Great hosts.


I do not agree, do not complete the stadiums capacity, yesterday to see the world champion and the champion of america had too many holes in the stands of Arena Pernambuco.

And Brazil's ability to organize ... I think Brazil is pulling *Lula's* great work: Stadiums designed and mutilated (Maracaná) for the benefit of rich people in a country with a hobby so hot and humble as the Brazilian and organize an event like of a new rich they were (while social protests subside too violently as if to hide trash under the carpe).

You can organize an event without compromising their origins and the legacy not enjoy peoble that can to buy Vip boxes while you let the people sitting at 8 meters from the field on a newly remodeled stadium (paradoxically Gremio Arena is the prototype of a perfect stadium) hno:

Last night's the game of Selección Española de Futbol ecilpse to a very cold stadium.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually thought the crowd tried to get involved, but the game was just so boring. The stadium might have been cold at times because Spain bored everyone to death; Uruguay are also to blame for sitting back like they did. The booing at times was very audible especially when Spain just held the ball on the half way line. But even when Spain created chances the crowd got involved, so you cant fault them too much.


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> I actually thought the crowd tried to get involved, but the game was just so boring. The stadium might have been cold at times because Spain bored everyone to death; Uruguay are also to blame for sitting back like they did. The booing at times was very audible especially when Spain just held the ball on the half way line. But even when Spain created chances the crowd got involved, so you cant fault them too much.


If Brazil play like Spain would call "jogo bonito", but as Spain is "boredom" (The final of Euro 2012 was borring..said the people..). Perhaps your concept of "fun game" is Brazil-Japan ....

The problem gambling in Spain ... is that it is Spain ... if Brazil ... would say that the selection of Brazil is much better than Pele team .. but we´re Spain ..

Last night the Spanish selection played a *football 5 stars*. *If Xabi Hernandez and Iniesta were not Spanish they have 5 FIFA Ballon d`or.*
Some look at the games to see the stadiums and FIFA organized nonsense and have no idea what is football and those who have envy us.


* the Brazilian public applauded to Spain and booed by the repetitions of referee errors in the video scoreboard*


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

My pics yesterday (Ita x Mex):




rsol2000 said:


> Algumas fotos que tirei ontem:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Almeria said:


> If Brazil play like Spain would call "jogo bonito", but as Spain is "boredom" (The final of Euro 2012 was borring..said the people..). Perhaps your concept of "fun game" is Brazil-Japan ....
> 
> The problem gambling in Spain ... is that it is Spain ... if Brazil ... would say that the selection of Brazil is much better than Pele team .. but we´re Spain ..
> 
> ...


Every comparision between any team today and the Pele team (especially the 1970 team) is absurd. The Brazilian team of 2005 (champion of the Confederations Cup - Brazil 4 x 1 Argentina) is also much better than the current times but not better than the Pelé team, the best in history.


----------



## marcusflorida2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almeria said:


> If Brazil play like Spain would call "jogo bonito", but as Spain is "boredom" (The final of Euro 2012 was borring..said the people..). Perhaps your concept of "fun game" is Brazil-Japan ....
> 
> The problem gambling in Spain ... is that it is Spain ... if Brazil ... would say that the selection of Brazil is much better than Pele team .. but we´re Spain ..
> 
> ...


If Brazil plays like Spain did yesterday, audience will boo the entire game. We will never call it Jogo Bonito, specially when our national team plays this way. We boo our players when they hold the ball for a single minute and don't move forward. Imagine in a entire game ! 
Spanish soccer may be efficient and collect victories. Good. As far as describing the game ...it's boring for anyone watching. Whether it is Spain or Brazil ... it can NOT be called Jogo Bonito.


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

marcusflorida2 said:


> If Brazil plays like Spain did yesterday, audience will boo the entire game. We will never call it Jogo Bonito, specially when our national team plays this way. We boo our players when they hold the ball for a single minute and don't move forward. Imagine in a entire game !
> Spanish soccer may be efficient and collect victories. Good. As far as describing the game ...it's boring for anyone watching. Wether it is Spain or Brazil ... it can NOT be called Jogo Bonito.


Well .. as the game of Spain's ugly and boring ... and the Brazilian selection (Neymar* + 10 guys (* Neymar bla bla bla)) is beautiful ... Just brazil is licensed to play well .. and yes, the game of Spain is effective .. all waiting for the opponent back ... please, that dogmatic!

In the current Brazilian selection, would play only in Spanish Neymar and substitute, because Del Bosque does not like pure strikers ....

Brasil Much has to change to aspire to Brazil 2016.

The confederations will win Italy
And the World Cup 2016 Germany.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Spain is the Favourite.


----------



## marcusflorida2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Motorways said:


> I don't know to what kind of hotels do you guys go to, but I have leave all my personal belongings including my wallet, for example when I go to the hotel gym or swimming pool, totally unattended in hotels all over Europe, including Spain, and nothing ever happened to me.
> 
> And I have done it not once, not twice but a lot of times


Friends of mine have done the same all over Brazil as well, without any problem. 
I can guarantee you the hotels I stay are usually excellent. That's not my point to say any country is safer than others. Most of my life I've lived in the USA. 
I believe it's common sense. Using the safe is always a good idea. 
A hotel room is not your home to feel so secure anywhere you go. 
You never have a problem till the day you do.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

marcusflorida2 said:


> Friends of mine have done the same all over Brazil as well, without any problem.
> I can guarantee you the hotels I stay are usually excellent. That's not my point to say any country is safer than others. Most of my life I've lived in the USA.
> I believe it's common sense. Using the safe is always a good idea.
> A hotel room is not your home to feel so secure anywhere you go.
> You never have a problem till the day you do.


btw rumors says that the spanish squad has organized a "special party" in their room, thats the reason they are not talking about it.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Brazilian Athen - Castelão Stadium - Brazil x Mexico - 2013 Confederations Cup*
19/Jun/2013

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGmBW2UMv5g






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYHxnw2RU38


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arena Fonte Nova - Salvador

*Italy 2 - 4 Brazil

48,874 spectators*


















https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...4/photos?openPhotoId=51c5ef53498e4accd15e5a40
​


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

^^

Eu esperava muito mais gente pra uma partida como essa.. hno:

É isso que dá meter a faca no preço dos ingressos.


----------



## DigoSoteropolitano (May 8, 2011)

Bruno_BL said:


> ^^
> 
> Eu esperava muito mais gente pra uma partida como essa.. hno:
> 
> É isso que dá meter a faca no preço dos ingressos.


Essas fotos foram tiradas no intervalo/início do jogo. Na realidade, o estádio estava totalmente lotado, PORÉM, tinham muitas pessoas que entram "sem pagar ingresso", por isso não é contabilizada no total pago. Por exemplo: a tribuna da imprensa, 5 mil pessoas (não são contabilizadas no público divulgado.)


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mineirão Stadium - Belo Horizonte

*Japan 1 - 2 Mexico

52,690 spectators*









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51c5f980498eb080b8a73541









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51c6030f498e2a0619a00030









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51c5f369498e89b99970d026​


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/matches/round=255199/match=300222460/photolist.html#2116199


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza - Brazil











*Sunday (23/06)*

29ºC
23ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(GMT -3)*

*Castelão Stadium*











Nigeria* x *Spain
















*Temperature: 28ºC
Real feel 29ºC
Wind: 16 km/h
Humidity: 71%
Chance of rain: 37%
*
http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/fortaleza/43346/hourly-weather-forecast/43346?hour=33​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Recife - Brazil











*Sunday (23/06)*

29ºC
21ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(GMT -3)*

*Arena Pernambuco*










Uruguay* x *Tahiti
















*Temperature: 26ºC
Real feel: 26ºC
Wind: 14 km/h
Humidity: 68%
Chance of rain: 0%

*http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/recife/45090/hourly-weather-forecast/45090?hour=33​


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

http://thinkprogress.org/sports/2013/06/21/2196611/brazilian-protests-continue-to-escalate-offering-a-lesson-to-fifa-and-the-world/


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://thepeninsulaqatar.com/sport/242385-spain-present-nigeria-with-mission-improbable-.html

*Spain present Nigeria with mission improbable*

Saturday, 22 June 2013

FORTALEZA, Brazil: Buoyed by their record-breaking 10-0 rout of Tahiti at the Confederations Cup, Spain approach in today’s final Group B fixture against Nigeria needing just a point to secure a place in the semi-finals.

Thursday’s thrashing of the Pacific islanders made Spain the first team to win a game by a 10-goal margin at the finals of a FIFA tournament, and only the second to score 10 after Hungary’s 10-1 thrashing of El Salvador at the 1982 World Cup.

Fernando Torres scored four goals, and David Villa three, but perhaps the most pleasing aspect for coach Vicente del Bosque was the fact he was able to rest almost his entire first-choice starting XI.

Of the team that began the opening 2-1 win over Uruguay, only centre-back Sergio Ramos kept his place, and the likes of Xavi, Andres Iniesta and Cesc Fabregas could all return against Nigeria.

Del Bosque’s shrewd squad management was a key feature of Spain’s successes at the 2010 World Cup and Euro 2012, and midfielder David Silva says rotation is something the players fully accept.

“We’re always ready to step up when we get the chance,” said the Manchester City midfielder, who scored twice in the Tahiti romp.

Spain’s strong start to the tournament means they go into today’s match at Fortaleza’s Estadio Castelao within touching distance of the last four.

Although they require a point to make sure of a semi-final place, they would need to lose to Nigeria by at least four goals to stand any chance of being overhauled.

The situation is rather more taxing for Stephen Keshi’s Nigeria, who were beaten 2-1 by Uruguay in Salvador on Thursday and enter today’s game level on points with the South American champions. If Uruguay, as expected, record a handsome win over Tahiti, Nigeria will only be able to reach the last four with a victory over the world and European champions, but coach Keshi says he has not given up hope.

“Everything is achievable,” he said.

Keshi’s plans for the game have been complicated by an injury to AC Milan forward Nnamdi Oduamadi, scorer of a hat-trick in the 6-1 win over Tahiti, who had to come off against Uruguay with an apparent ankle injury.

Del Bosque is expected to recall his leading lights, but Torres and Villa will each hope they have done enough to be selected ahead of Valencia striker Roberto Soldado. Meanwhile, Tahiti will bow out today after facing Uruguay to end what was a romantic adventure even if they slid to a record 10-0 loss to Spain along the way.

Despite that hiding, Tahiti coach Eddy Etaeta says it has been worth making the trip.

“We have been pleasantly surprised with our experiences in Brazil as, despite our losses, the people have been right behind us. We have won their hearts,” said Etaeta, whose team suffered a record loss in FIFA tournament history against the rampant Spanish world champions.

Their first outing had brought a 6-1 loss to Nigeria and now the Uruguayans, having beaten the African side, will look for an easy win as they attempt to deny Nigeria second spot in Group B and with it a place in the semi-finals.

The Uruguayans, struggling to impress in the Latin American zonal qualifying tournament for next year’s World Cup finals which Brazil will also host, hope that their win over Nigeria will provide a springboard as they look to recapture the form they showed in winning the Copa America in 2011.

“We are on track for a place in the last four,” said coach Oscar Tabarez, who believes veteran striker Diego Forlan can pull more goals out of the hat after his winner against Nigeria.


----------



## MarkJF (Apr 16, 2009)

I enjoyed the Brazil - Italy game very much although I thought the winners were lucky, an offside goal and Neymar cheating for his free kick goal. What I found amazing was how bad Brazil are when under pressure, totally shambolic!

Looking forward to tonight's game.,


----------



## marcusflorida2 (Nov 3, 2009)

MarkJF said:


> I enjoyed the Brazil - Italy game very much although I thought the winners were lucky, an offside goal and Neymar cheating for his free kick goal. What I found amazing was how bad Brazil are when under pressure, totally shambolic!
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game.,


As if mistakes are not commonplace in soccer.
Italy, Argentina and France became champions under obscure circumstances way worse than the game Brazil played last night.


----------



## carl_Alm (Aug 19, 2012)

*Fonte Nova - Salvador*


archolic said:


> Belissima Foto da fotografa Joana França,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*





Edgar Vix said:


> _Juan Flor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Edgar Vix said:


> _Alexandre Alliatti
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Goals and Public Stats
*1st Phase - 2013 Confederations Cup (group stage only)*

Source: http://pt.fifa.com/confederationscup/matches/index.html












*Goals:*
- *Total of goals*: 58 (group stage only)
- *Average of goals*: 4,83 by match (group stage only)


*Highest Public Attendance* (link to the source for each match):

(01) 73.123 - Italy 2 x 1 Mexico (Rio de Janeiro, 16/Jun/2013)
(02) 71.806 - Spain 10 x 0 Tahiti (Rio de Janeiro, 20/Jun/2013)
(03) 67.423 - Brazil 3 x 0 Japan (Brasilia, 15/Jun/2013)
(04) 57.804 - Brazil 2 x 0 Mexico (Fortaleza, 19/Jun/2013)
(05) 52.690 - Mexico 2 x 1 Japan (Belo Horizonte, 22/Jun/2013)
(06) 51.263 - Spain 3 x 0 Nigeria (Fortaleza, 23/Jun/2013)
(07) 48.874 - Brazil 4 x 2 Italy (Salvador, 22/Jun/2013)
(08) 41.705 - Spain 2 x 1 Uruguay (Recife, 16/Jun/2013)
(09) 40.489 - Italy 4 x 3 Japan (Recife, 19/Jun/2013)
(10) 26.769 - Uruguai 2 x 1 Nigeria (Salvador, 20/Jun/2013)
(11) 22.047 - Uruguay 8 x 0 Tahiti (Recife, 23/Jun/2013)
(12) 20.187 - Nigeria 6 x 1 Tahiti (Belo Horizonte, 17/Jun/2013)

- *Total Public Attendance*: 574.180 (group stage only)
- *Macthes*: 12 (group stage only)
- *Average Public Attendance*: 47.848 by match (group stage only)

*Public Attendance by host city* (group stage only):
(1) *Rio de Janeiro*: 144.929 in two matches, average of 72.464 by match
(2) *Fortaleza*: 109.067 in two matches, average of 54.533 by match
(3) *Recife*: 104.241 in three matches, average of 34.747 by match
(4) *Salvador*: 75.643 in two matches, average of 37.821 by match
(5) *Belo Horizonte*: 72.877 in two matches, average of 36.438 by match
(6) *Brasília*: 67.423 in one match, average of 67.423 by match










http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copa_das_Confedera%C3%A7%C3%B5es_FIFA_de_2013


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Castelão - Fortaleza

*Nigeria 0 - 3 Spain

51,263 spectators
*









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51c74af6498e03744b0a4758









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51c74755498e31c1470c0f6c

















https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51c75f3b498e8a3a73e5bcbc









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51c75a3c498e6709a2420834









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51c7547b498ebaa364321a90

​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arena Pernambuco - Recife

*Uruguay 8 - 0 Tahiti

22,047 spectators
*








https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51c75d1d498e0c20f06eab65









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51c75b50498e838450e5e5ba









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51c756c2e4b03190b478378d









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/itaipav...6/photos?openPhotoId=51c74845498e778c2189f8a3​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

ruifo said:


> Goals and Public Stats
> *1st Phase - 2013 Confederations Cup (group stage only)*
> 
> Source: http://pt.fifa.com/confederationscup/matches/index.html
> ...




Note that only *one* match was below 50% of occupancy, and *nine* matches were above the 87% overall. in relation to the six host cities, halft of them kept an average occupancy above 90%. Have a look:


Capacity of the stadium ticket sales according to FIFA (links to sources):
- Maracanã: 73.531
- Nacional: 68.009
- Castelão: 58.704
- Mineirão: 57.483
- Fte Nova: 52.048
- Arena PE: 42.849


% Occupancy in stadiums, match by match:

(01) 73.123 [*99,4%*] - Italy 2 x 1 Mexico (Rio de Janeiro, 16/Jun/2013)
(02) 67.423 [*99,1%*] - Brazil 3 x 0 Japan (Brasilia, 15/Jun/2013)
(03) 57.804 [*98,5%*] - Brazil 2 x 0 Mexico (Fortaleza, 19/Jun/2013)
(04) 71.806 [*97,6%*] - Spain 10 x 0 Tahiti (Rio de Janeiro, 20/Jun/2013)
(05) 41.705 [*97,3%*] - Spain 2 x 1 Uruguay (Recife, 16/Jun/2013)
(06) 40.489 [*94,5%*] - Italy 4 x 3 Japan (Recife, 19/Jun/2013)
(07) 48.874 [*93,9%*] - Brazil 4 x 2 Italy (Salvador, 22/Jun/2013)
(08) 52.690 [*91,7%*] - Mexico 2 x 1 Japan (Belo Horizonte, 22/Jun/2013)
(09) 51.263 [*87,3%*] - Spain 3 x 0 Nigeria (Fortaleza, 23/Jun/2013)
(10) 26.769 [*51,4%*] - Uruguai 2 x 1 Nigeria (Salvador, 20/Jun/2013)
(11) 22.047 [*51,4%*] - Uruguay 8 x 0 Tahiti (Recife, 23/Jun/2013)
(12) 20.187 [*35,1%*] - Nigeria 6 x 1 Tahiti (Belo Horizonte, 17/Jun/2013)



And in the host cities:

(1) *Brasília*: Capacity of 68.009, tkt sells of 67.423, occupancy of *99,1%*.
(2) *Rio de Janeiro*: Capacity of 147.062, tkt sells of 144.929, average occupancy of *98,5%* in two match so far.
(3) *Fortaleza*: Capacity of 117.408, tkt sells of 109.067, average occupancy of *92,9%* in two match so far.
(4) *Recife*: Capacity of 128.547, tkt sells of 104.241, average occupancy of *81,1%* in three matches.
(5) *Salvador*: Capacity of 104.096, tkt sells of 75.643, average occupancy of *72,7%* in two match so far.
(6) *Belo Horizonte*: Capacity of 114.966, tkt sells of 72.877, average occupancy of *63,4%* in two match so far.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Belo Horizonte - Brazil

*Semifinal A
*









*Wednesday (26/06)*

27ºC
15ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(UTC -3)*

*Mineirão Stadium*










Brazil* x *Uruguay
















*Temperature: 24ºC
Real feel: 23ºC
Wind: 5 km/h
Humidity: 50%
Chance of rain 0%

*http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/belo-horizonte/44403/hourly-weather-forecast/44403?hour=33​


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Brazil x Uruguay

15 minutes to go!*









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb31a9498eb9d077484344









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb3183498ed85c1f31590a


----------



## hugenholz (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful stadium! Got mixed feelings about the protests though.

Saw a documentary on Dutch TV about Brasil's 
preparations of the WC, Garrincha and his hometown. Some experts were saying: the poor people of Brasil would embrace the World Cup despite their misery, they did not expect huge protests for the WC... This docu was recorded a couple of months ago. I feel really sorry for the Brasilian people.


----------



## skyscraperbarra (Sep 11, 2012)

This protests begun in the middle class, not on the really poor people of Brazil, now it is spread but the beginning was a reaction to the violence of the military police on the firsts protests. The main focus wasn´t even the Confederations Cup, bad luck for FIFA!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza - Brazil

*Semifinal B
*









*Thursday (27/06)*

30ºC
23ºC

*At 16:00 h* *(UTC -3)*

*Castelão Stadium*











Spain *x *Italy
















*Temperature: 28ºC
Real feel 30ºC
Wind: 16 km/h
Humidity: 69%
Chance of rain: 40%

*http://www.accuweather.com/pt/br/fortaleza/43346/hourly-weather-forecast/43346?hour=33​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mineirão Stadium - Belo Horizonte

*Brazil 2 - 1 Uruguay*









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb42c6498e0a56e79121a7









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb63de498e237b2c9cac4f









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb600a498eb94c2e7dd4ac









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb61a6498e1becff2f46cb









https://pt.foursquare.com/tocadaraposa3/photos?openPhotoId=51cb38ee498ea80751a81864

​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Final Match








*

x*








​


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

skyscraperbarra said:


> This protests begun in the middle class, not on the really poor people of Brazil, now it is spread but the beginning was a reaction to the violence of the military police on the firsts protests. The main focus wasn´t even the Confederations Cup, bad luck for FIFA!


So, still a good decision ignoring for bliss, huh?



FAAN said:


> Final Match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Spain, I hope the Brazilians have their "heart" and mind prepared for Maracanaço Probability.


----------



## MarkJF (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought it was good game and that the best team won, hopefully Spain will make the final and we get the game most want.

Neymar has spoilt my opinon of the beautiful Brazil game, I have never seen anybody cheat so much, I don't buy the "size" argument either, Oscar (geddit?) is also small but doesn't hit the ground every time he is touched, Oscar plays like a man. Sorry, I want Neymar to lose the final and I'd like a referee strong enough to book him then send him off, he is an embarrassment.

Unbelievable!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npJZratog9c&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## skyscraperbarra (Sep 11, 2012)

MarkJF said:


> I thought it was good game and that the best team won, hopefully Spain will make the final and we get the game most want.
> 
> Neymar has spoilt my opinon of the beautiful Brazil game, I have never seen anybody cheat so much, I don't buy the "size" argument either, Oscar (geddit?) is also small but doesn't hit the ground every time he is touched, Oscar plays like a man. Sorry, I want Neymar to lose the final and I'd like a referee strong enough to book him then send him off, he is an embarrassment.
> 
> ...


How surprise I am, you are from England! :lol:

It´s funny to me that you guys don´t worry so much about the violent players, this is normal, brake someones leg is a consequence of Football but diving is a sin, so shameful, so much harmful! hno:

Oscar? Are you kidding me? Ok, he doesn´t dive *as much* as Neymar but he doesn´t play half the game of Neymar either! If I have to choose one in my team, I wouldn´t think twice!

You guys talk as if Neymar was the only diver of modern football, there is no team today that hasn´t a diver, and even defenders use this "technique" sometimes!

As I see, the England culture on football have the perspective of the defender, you guys play a defensive game, and so you turn a blind eye for their mistakes and flaws, like very strong fouls. (I saw other day a defender brake a player leg and didn´t got even a yellow card, only on Premier league!)

For the Brazilian football culture, we have the attacking point of view, even a defense player is only good if he can score some goals, Tiago Silva was always great for us but defenders like David Luis is considerate a terrible player, because he don´t score any goals! 
So, we are used to turn the blind eye for the attacker shameful actions!

Well, I don´t want to brag but I think our way of thinking is more productive...

:lol::lol:


----------



## skyscraperbarra (Sep 11, 2012)

GYEvanEFR said:


> So, still a good decision ignoring for bliss, huh?


Wow, great! You got exactly my point, I am so happy that we can communicate so well! Amazing! kay:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Spain x Italy 

5 minutos to go!









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc87a5498e61e6dbfbd223









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc85ca498e238bdfd06036


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arena Castelão - Fortaleza
*
Semifinal B*

*Penalties: Spain 7 - 6 Italy*

*56,083 spectators*


















https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc9483498ef8de1ff60b96



























https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc9ffbe4b05a0d8859405b









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc9d01498e4bec683ffe1f









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-c...0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc93f7498e26f92a082e94

​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
_27/Jun/2013 - Spain 7 x 6 Italy (penalties)_



http://statigr.am/p/487832231988173346_26657309











http://statigr.am/p/487844949355171052_184894642











http://statigr.am/p/487841917003391299_268295535











http://statigr.am/p/487775732598894967_355581851











http://statigr.am/p/487807849988237770_2628209











http://statigr.am/p/487795106207666537_215127979











http://statigr.am/p/487773587060537997_177356005











http://statigr.am/p/487837616160010076_206849762











http://statigr.am/p/487795844570302576_50175401











http://statigr.am/p/487840949096574910_206849762


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Final Match











*x*










​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
_ES & IT - 27/Jun/2013_





Ranma Saotome said:


> https://pt.foursquare.com/v/arena-castel%C3%A3o/4bb5ed7e46d4a5938573c5c0/photos?openPhotoId=51cc8b7b498e8dcbb17fa343
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hysteria (Oct 1, 2011)

Final


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Great Final

Brazil x Spain

39 minutes to go!*









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d09aaa498e6d35a99b347c









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d09779498e21650f2b61f2









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d093fe498e0a9f1ee59de8









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracanã--estádio-jornalista-mário-filho/4c6fe7889375a093d22e0537/photos









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d09ae7498ef93fcd280e62

​


----------



## iBox (Sep 24, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Final Match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un pequeño problema de escalas, pero buena imagen


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Just ilustrating ​



























http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebo...-maracana.html 
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brazil is the Champion!

























​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maracanã with Brazilian colors:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan%...8ef874162ffde8


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to Brazil, from Spain










next championship: 2014 FIFA World Cup


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Good luck, but we will not facilitate for you!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro

*Brazil 3 - 0 Spain

73,531 spectators
*









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0c73c498e45cf3f6683ec









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0c878454a6eebdc651166









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0b164498ea57fffb2dcea









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0adba498ef7487cedbf5b









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0ad40498e66d540285a9c









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0a73a498e2a039accc30e









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/maracan...7/photos?openPhotoId=51d0a280498e396972500139​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry for the Portuguese:



Estatísticas de Gols e Público
*Copa das Confederações 2013 - Brasil*

Fonte: http://pt.fifa.com/confederationscup/matches/index.html












*Gols:*
- *Total de gols*: 68 
- *Média de gols*: 4,25 por partida 


*Maiores públicos* (link para fonte de cada partida):

(01) 73.531 - Brazil 3 x 0 Spain (Rio de Janeiro, 30/Jun/2013)
(02) 73.123 - Italy 2 x 1 Mexico (Rio de Janeiro, 16/Jun/2013)
(03) 71.806 - Spain 10 x 0 Tahiti (Rio de Janeiro, 20/Jun/2013)
(04) 67.423 - Brazil 3 x 0 Japan (Brasilia, 15/Jun/2013)
(05) 57.804 - Brazil 2 x 0 Mexico (Fortaleza, 19/Jun/2013)
(06) 57.483 - Brazil 2 x 1 Uruguay (Belo Horizonte, 26/Jun/2013)
(07) 56.083 - Spain 0 (7) x 0 (6) Italy (Fortaleza, 27/Jun/2013)
(08) 52.690 - Mexico 2 x 1 Japan (Belo Horizonte, 22/Jun/2013)
(09) 51.263 - Spain 3 x 0 Nigeria (Fortaleza, 23/Jun/2013)
(10) 48.874 - Brazil 4 x 2 Italy (Salvador, 22/Jun/2013)
(11) 43.382 - Italy 2 (2) x 2 (3) Uruguay (Salvador, 30/Jun/2013)
(12) 41.705 - Spain 2 x 1 Uruguay (Recife, 16/Jun/2013)
(13) 40.489 - Italy 4 x 3 Japan (Recife, 19/Jun/2013)
(14) 26.769 - Uruguai 2 x 1 Nigeria (Salvador, 20/Jun/2013)
(15) 22.047 - Uruguay 8 x 0 Tahiti (Recife, 23/Jun/2013)
(16) 20.187 - Nigeria 6 x 1 Tahiti (Belo Horizonte, 17/Jun/2013)



- *Público total*: 804.659 
- *Partidas*: 16 
- *Média de público*: 50.291 por partida 

*Público por sede* :
(1) *Rio de Janeiro*: 218.460 em três partidas, média de 72.820 por partida (99,0% de lotação média)
(2) *Fortaleza*: 165.150 em três partidas, média de 55.050 por partida (93,8% de lotação média)
(3) *Belo Horizonte*: 130.360 em três partidas, média de 43.453 por partida (75,6% de lotação média)
(4) *Salvador*: 119.025 em três partidas, média de 39.675 por partida (76,2% de lotação média)
(5) *Recife*: 104.241 em três partidas, média de 34.747 por partida (81,1% de lotação média)
(6) *Brasília*: 67.423 em uma partida, média de 67.423 por partida (99,1% de lotação média)

*Público total por sede (%)* : Total de 804.659 (100%)
(1) *Rio de Janeiro*: *27,1%* to total (218.460)
(2) *Fortaleza*: *20,5%* (165.150)
(3) *Belo Horizonte*: *16,2%* (130.360)
(4) *Salvador*: *14,8%* (119.025)
(5) *Recife*: *13,0%* (104.241)
(6) *Brasília*: *8,4%* (67.423)











http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copa_das_Confedera%C3%A7%C3%B5es_FIFA_de_2013



Apenas *uma* partida ficou abaixo dos 50%
*Quinze* partidas ficaram acima dos 50% de lotação.
*Treze* partidas ficaram acima dos 80% de lotação.
*Onze* partidas ficaram acima dos 90% de lotação.

Capacidade de venda de ingressos dos estádios segundo a FIFA (links para as fontes):
- Maracanã: 73.531
- Nacional: 68.009
- Castelão: 58.704
- Mineirão: 57.483
- Fte Nova: 52.048
- Arena PE: 42.849



% de lotação nos estádios, jogo a jogo:

(01) 73.531 [*100%*] - Brazil 3 x 0 Spain (Rio de Janeiro, 30/Jun/2013)
(02) 57.483 [*100%*] - Brazil 2 x 1 Uruguay (Belo Horizonte, 26/Jun/2013)
(03) 73.123 [*99,4%*] - Italy 2 x 1 Mexico (Rio de Janeiro, 16/Jun/2013)
(04) 67.423 [*99,1%*] - Brazil 3 x 0 Japan (Brasilia, 15/Jun/2013)
(05) 57.804 [*98,5%*] - Brazil 2 x 0 Mexico (Fortaleza, 19/Jun/2013)
(06) 71.806 [*97,6%*] - Spain 10 x 0 Tahiti (Rio de Janeiro, 20/Jun/2013)
(07) 41.705 [*97,3%*] - Spain 2 x 1 Uruguay (Recife, 16/Jun/2013)
(08) 56.083 [*95,5%*] - Spain 0 (7) x 0 (6) Italy (Fortaleza, 27/Jun/2013)
(09) 40.489 [*94,5%*] - Italy 4 x 3 Japan (Recife, 19/Jun/2013)
(10) 48.874 [*93,9%*] - Brazil 4 x 2 Italy (Salvador, 22/Jun/2013)
(11) 52.690 [*91,7%*] - Mexico 2 x 1 Japan (Belo Horizonte, 22/Jun/2013)
(12) 51.263 [*87,3%*] - Spain 3 x 0 Nigeria (Fortaleza, 23/Jun/2013)
(13) 43.382 [*83,3%* - Italy 2 (2) x 2 (3) Uruguay (Salvador, 30/Jun/2013)
(14) 26.769 [*51,4%*] - Uruguai 2 x 1 Nigeria (Salvador, 20/Jun/2013)
(15) 22.047 [*51,4%*] - Uruguay 8 x 0 Tahiti (Recife, 23/Jun/2013)
(16) 20.187 [*35,1%*] - Nigeria 6 x 1 Tahiti (Belo Horizonte, 17/Jun/2013)



E nas cidades sede:

(1) *Brasília*: Capacidade de 68.009, venda de 67.423, lotação de *99,1%* na única partida.
(2) *Rio de Janeiro*: Capacidade de 220.593, venda de 218.460, lotação média de *99,0%* nas duas partidas até então.
(3) *Fortaleza*: Capacidade de 176.112, venda de 165.150, lotação média de *93,8%* nas três partidas.
(4) *Recife*: Capacidade de 128.547, venda de 104.241, lotação média de *81,1%* nas três partidas.
(5) *Salvador*: Capacidade de 156.144, venda de 119.025, lotação média de *76,2%* nas duas partidas até então.
(6) *Belo Horizonte*: Capacidade de 172.449, venda de 130.360, lotação de *75,6%* nas três partidas.



Comparativo Histórico da Copa das Confederações:









http://www.campeoesdofutebol.com.br/copa_confederacoes_estatisticas.html

*CC Brasil 2013*
- Participantes: 8
- Partidas: 16
- Gols: 68
- Média de gols por jogo: 4,25 
- Público: 804.659
- Média de Público: 50.291


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

*Confederations Cup Champions undoubtedly*



















http://pt.fifa.com/confederationscu.../summary.html?intcmp=newsreader_match_caption


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

*Who rules the Maracana is Brazil !!!*

*We forced FIFA swallow their shit of ranking!*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP









Foto: AFP


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

This game proved one thing about the comparision between the current Spanish Team and the best team in history, the Pelé Team of 1970: There is NO COMPARISION between the Brazilian team of 1970 and the current Spanish team.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Congratutions BRAZIL Champions 4 times stars 
:applause::applause::applause::banana::banana::banana::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::banana2::banana2::banana2:
:dance:
:grouphug:
I LOVE BRAZIL


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

^^

Thanks for the support, it was good to show the Spanish team that, Brazil must always be respected, here the true football is not bought, it is created. :cheers:

Plus, this Brazilian team, was created by less than one year... so its a young team.. Felipão is such an awesome coach, in short time, he did so much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Great game, great atmosphere. Felt like a World Cup final. Brasil have two of the top three strikers without Tahiti to help them like Torres. Jordi Alba is a major weak link defensively as was the case against Italy, and Casillas had a terrible performance. Spain created one clear cut chance. Second best in every facet. Congratulations Brasil. Great tournament, and lots of awareness raised in the protests for social issues and also FIFAs attitude towards host nations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Bruno_BL said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks for the support, it was good to show the Spanish team that, Brazil must always be respected, here the true football is not bought, it is created. :


What does that mean? They are Spanish nationals, developed in Spanish youth systems and academies. You seem to be mixing club soccer and international soccer. You cant buy success in the international game.


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

It was such a beautiful match, prior to the game I just couldn't picture Brazil owning Spain, but it happened!


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

5portsF4n said:


> What does that mean? They are Spanish nationals, developed in Spanish youth systems and academies. You seem to be mixing club soccer and international soccer. You cant buy success in the international game.


Buying the best southamerican players for more than 20 years make their players play with the best, it's natural that they will be improving their skills with it.

Spain got a great team, such as France from 98 to 2001, the Netherlands in the 70s... Brazil always has at least a very good team.


----------

